# "Retaguardia" en català



## Domtom

-
Com és en català _retaguardia_ ? Rer*a*guarda o rer*e*guarda?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Domtom,

És rereguarda.

Salut!


----------



## Tige

Ho trobo un cas curiós. He mirat al GREC en veure el fil, pensant-me que la paraula correcta seria "reraguarda"; he vist que no, que és "rereguarda", com diu la Betu. Però al Moll diu "reraguarda" i a Google hi ha 29500 "reraguardes" i només 959 "rereguardes". Ho escriu tothom malament?... Què li passa a la paraula?...


----------



## betulina

Hola, Tige,

No ho sé segur, però m'imagino que ve de l'edició del 1995 del diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans. En aquesta edició van decidir que totes les paraules derivades de "darrere", que abans s'acceptaven tant amb A final com amb E, les unificaven a E final. Des d'aleshores que "darrera" (com a preposició o adverbi, no com a adjectiu femení) no és normatiu. Com que el "rere-" de "rereguarda" ve d'aquí, també ho devien deixar només amb E.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies per l'explicació! 
Sempre em sorprenen aquestes diferències; quan he vist els resultats de Google no entenia per què llibres, diaris,... gent que segur que escriu normativament, deia "reraguarda". Serà que passa com amb altres paraules, la gent diu una cosa i les normes un altra, però està bé saber-ho.
Salutacions...


----------



## ajohan

Hola a tothom
Pot ser perquè el corrector de Word 2003 nomès accepta rer*a*guarda.


----------



## Domtom

betulina said:


> m'imagino que ve de l'edició del 1995 del diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans. En aquesta edició van decidir que totes les paraules derivades de "darrere", que abans s'acceptaven tant amb A final com amb E, les unificaven a E final. Des d'aleshores que "darrera" (com a preposició o adverbi, no com a adjectiu femení) no és normatiu. Com que el "rere-" de "rereguarda" ve d'aquí, també ho devien deixar només amb E.


 
Al diccionari Albertí Castellà-Català Català-Castellà, en la 13ª edició, 1983, té *reraguarda*, però el diccionari Compact Català-Francès Francès-Català editat l'any passat, hi diu *rereguarda*.


----------



## betulina

Domtom said:


> Al diccionari Albertí Castellà-Català Català-Castellà, en la 13ª edició, 1983, té *reraguarda*, però el diccionari Compact Català-Francès Francès-Català editat l'any passat, hi diu *rereguarda*.



Exacte, a partir del 1995 tots diuen "rereguarda", "rerefons"...


----------



## Domtom

-
Moltes gràcies a tots, en especial a Betulina, que sembla posar-se sempre al dia, per al servei d'ella mateixa i de tots nosaltres.


----------

